# Any Asian expats/expats able to offer advice/help on job opportunites in Brasil?



## Meow07

Hi all,

I am from Singapore and have been working in Cambodia for the past year in a marketing, communications, public relations postion for a 4 star casino hotel here.

Going to work in South America, in particular Brasil has been a long postponed goal of mine and as i will be fufilling my contract here in Cambodia soon, i am looking to finally make the move to work in Brasil.

I am currently learning spanish and will start my portuguese lesson within the next couple of weeks.

Are there any Asian expats or other expats who can offer some advice and help on how and where to look for job opportunites in Brasil and in other countries in South America? I have some latin friends who are helping me with that but unfortunately most of the job sites are in portuguese or spanish and that has proved to be difficult to even get a head start to send out any job applications.

I am bilingual in both English and Mandarin and as much as i heard that there are many chinese companies in Brasil, but work wise is not that optimistic.

Any kind advice, help would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance! Muchas gracias and Obrigada!


----------

